# What do you look for in a fulfillment service?



## Brandoni (May 28, 2015)

Hello there! 
We are strongly considering opening our DTG up for fulfillments, because I see a lot of fulfillment conpanies either charging an arm and a leg, or not meeting the quality expected. 
We have been a REAL incorporated company since 1989, have been doing DTG for the past 4 years, and do THOUSANDS of dollars a week in fulfillment for our main products. 

That being said, what do YOU personally look for, when working with a fulfillment company? 
What disasters have you experienced? 
what has impressed you?


----------

